# Factory Black Stingray



## 60sstuff (Nov 10, 2021)

I’ve been pulling out my Stingray collection lately and thought I’d do a thread on this very cool rare bike and post some additional photos.
Some of these pics have been posted in the past on someone else’s thread.

Serial is CA, March 10, 1965 short frame with the 2 speed automatic Overdrive Blueband.

The triangle sticker on the top of the handlebar stem says “Genuine Schwinn Approved Forged Head”.

There are a couple nicks on the bottom of the frame at the crank area showing the baked-on enamel brown primer.
There wasn’t the aluminum coating as used on the Flamboyant colors.

Bicycle license sticker on the bottom of the mint seat tells where it came from.

Everything is Original except the later version Schwinn tires.


----------



## sworley (Nov 11, 2021)

Utterly jaw-dropping. So minty and RARE!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 11, 2021)

Beautiful bike, are you certain that is not a repaint? 


60sstuff said:


> I’ve been pulling out my Stingray collection lately and thought I’d do a thread on this very cool rare bike and post some additional photos.
> Some of these pics have been posted in the past on someone else’s thread.
> 
> Serial is CA, March 10, 1965 short frame with the 2 speed automatic Overdrive Blueband.
> ...


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 11, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Beautiful bike, are you certain that is not a repaint?



junkie1969,

Im very certain this Stingray is Not a repaint. The trained eye knows.

I only collect Factory Original Survivor bicycles. Repaints are not for me!


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 11, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> junkie1969,
> 
> Im very certain this Stingray is Not a repaint. The trained eye knows.
> 
> I only collect Factory Original Survivor bicycles. Repaints aren't for me



Looks great but also looks like might have some older rechrome parts ?  Black 1965 Deluxe ?  Not in the factory dealer order book either . So understand  why it would raise some questions.  Kinda like a "original " 1968 Coal Krate


----------



## nick tures (Nov 11, 2021)

wow very nice stuff !! thanks for sharing and keep sharing !!


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks to the numerous CABE members that have shown appreciation for this ‘65 Stingray.

As we all know, bicycles have their stories. I’ll share some of the information I have on this bike.

I made a copy of the eBay auction of this bike in March 2003. It was bid up to $1125, reserve not met.
I was a bidder along with others including a guy from NJ with initials JC.
I kept in contact with the seller Buck Peacock of Atlanta GA. and finally made the purchase of this bike in Jan. 2005.

I was able to get the name of the Original owner, Joe Lawson.
Joe‘s nephew, Eric Eckes told me in a phone conversation that his uncle was to big for this Stingray and parked it in the corner of his garage under a cover for many years. Eric had always admired this bike.
At the passing of Mr. Lawson, Eric became the owner and years later moved just outside of Atlanta.
Somewhere around 2000 Eric took the bike to a Schwinn shop where Buck Peacock took it as a trade in.

Attached is an email from Buck telling me some stories about this bike.
Also a few terrible photos Buck used in his eBay auction in 2003. You can see how it looked back then with lights, horn and mismatched tires.
The Factory paint back then is just how it is today, gorgeous and now with matched tires. You can see the remnants of a sticker on the seat post tube, then and now.

BTW, all the chrome is Factory Original (flash chrome as used in automobiles and bicycle manufacturing), including the stamped high loop.

As Buck experienced decades ago, the naysayers were out then and there still out now. Clueless.

Enjoy the Real Deal Black ‘65 Stingray.


----------



## Jackpop (Nov 11, 2021)

Wow, I seen a few black stingrays in my days but that bike tops them all. They‘ve all been Deluxes. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2021)

60sstuff said:


> Thanks to the numerous CABE members that have shown appreciation for this ‘65 Stingray.
> 
> As we all know, bicycles have their stories. I’ll share some of the information I have on this bike.
> 
> ...



So in reality you can offer no solid proof of this being a factory black Stingray? I want it to be real and think the bike is stunning. I have seen other conversations where members have  provided more evidence then you for a bike that was not supposed to exist and still some do not believe it does. I have seen other black Stingrays posted claiming to be an original 1965 but again with no solid proof. My understanding that in '65 a special order was filled for one dealer providing him with black Stingrays. That would not explain the '66 and'67 the other member posted along with it. The fact that the paint products and processes were widely used during the time period it is a possibility  that the bike you have was painted elsewhere then at the Schwinn factory? We just all need to be honest that once again we have gotten to where the truth is different for each individual. The "truth" is what we choose to believe. As far as the "clueless" moniker, it is easy to be so with out solid proof. Kinda puts you in the same boat right?


----------



## jammer (Nov 12, 2021)

Nice original bike Chris! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2021)

There is no difference between a 1965 Typhoon frame and a Stingray. So Buck is clueless as well.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 12, 2021)

I guess I'd be a nay sayer then , I just think a bike that is as nice & clean as this one should still be sporting its original factory dated tire's. I have 1948's with original tires that still look great . So why no original tire's with as you say "everything" is original except tires . 
It's not in the dealer order books , so it wasn't offered . Chances of it getting a special Black paint job are I think pretty slim . No paper work makes it even harder to prove. Everything you have on the bike is obtainable to this day just like a 1968 "original " Coal Krate  or Grape Krate for that matter. Except original dealer paper work.  So... the question remains do they really exist ? I guess doesn't really matter as long as you believe & are happy . 🧐 

ENJOY !


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 12, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> There is no difference between a 1965 Typhoon frame and a Stingray. So Buck is clueless as well.



You are absolutely spot on with your first sentence. The 20’’ Typhoon and Stingray share the 1940-A frame.

I’ll give a little slack to Mr. Peacock, as he misspoke on the frame many years ago.
He is an absolute gentleman that doesn’t deserve your clueless remark toward him.

You naysayers can beat me up and my bike if you wish, as I expected it when I elected to do this thread.

Cheers 🍺


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2021)

Looks like more than a few believe it was indeed offered.... 😱 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/255133356704?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2021)

.


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 12, 2021)

Hoagie57 said:


> I guess I'd be a nay sayer then , I just think a bike that is as nice & clean as this one should still be sporting its original factory dated tire's. I have 1948's with original tires that still look great . So why no original tire's with as you say "everything" is original except tires .
> It's not in the dealer order books , so it wasn't offered . Chances of it getting a special Black paint job are I think pretty slim . No paper work makes it even harder to prove. Everything you have on the bike is obtainable to this day just like a 1968 "original " Coal Krate  or Grape Krate for that matter. Except original dealer paper work.  So... the question remains do they really exist ? I guess doesn't really matter as long as you believe & are happy . 🧐
> 
> ENJOY !



Next, 57 you are also spot on.

The fact that this Black Stingray is so damn nice, plus no documentation from Schwinn must mean it’s a fake.

Cheers to you also 🍺


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 12, 2021)

Moving on with my legitimate ‘65 Black Stingray for those who know and appreciate.

Cool Bendix advertisements and a neat option in the Blue band Overdrive rear hub with the front caliper brake.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Hoagie57 (Nov 12, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like more than a few believe it was indeed offered.... 😱
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/255133356704?campid=5335809022



Well after reading this I stand corrected. I guess they really do exist.  Thank you , I'm just a "show me kinda guy. ✌️


----------

